# nas snapper



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

Me and my cousin went sunday morning around 7am to nas and caught about two dozen black snapper. 10 were keepers! A few undersize grouper and some "moon fish"? Groupers were thrown back to get some size on 'em.No sharks yet for me! Oh, thanks to "coach" for teaching me his secret!!! It worked very well.


----------



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry for the pics. They were taking from a nextel.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Very nice :clap


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice mess of fish!!

That's a good dinner right there, mangrove snapper is my favorite kind of fish to eat

enjoy!!


----------



## evolve (Oct 10, 2009)

What bait?


----------



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

> *evolve (10/28/2009)*What bait?


Live shrimp. I couldn't get them to eat anything else. :letsdrink


----------

